# How's this shape look?



## sam salvati (May 6, 2011)

From drawing in the morning to reality in the evening, i have been wanting to make this shape for awhile now. Forged from 1095, it's got a hamon I need to bring out but I saw it after hardening, very nice and straight and looks real good. I call it maybe, Hari Sasu, for needle stab LOL. Tapers from where the handle meets the blade, thickest is 9/32", 11 1/4" overall, 4 3/8" handle 6 3/4" blade, 1 5/8" wide at the base of the blade.


----------



## SpikeC (May 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Bill Burke (May 6, 2011)

too pointy for my taste but I am no pro.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 7, 2011)

Yep, too pointy and a little curve to the profile would help, but I am not pro either. Just home cook.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 7, 2011)

Pokey. Would work nice in honesuki type situations. Prob great for tackling silverskin on a tenderloin. And I like the thin shape of the handle. Dont see too many western handles like that.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 7, 2011)

Its also to pointy for me, and Im also no pro.
Its more like a fighting/stabbing knife than a kitchen knife


----------



## Salty dog (May 11, 2011)

Something to think about with tips......Let's say you're slicing a tomato and using the tip portion of the knife to do so. As you slice and repeat you use your fingers as a guide. Usually a knucke or nail. If the tip is too narrow there isn't enough blade to guide and you're going to have to be very carefull not to shave knuckle.


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2011)

Too pointy IMO. I think its more like a too drastic slope from the heel to the tip.


----------



## ecchef (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's kinda pointy, but for cleaning proteins I like that. 
As long as it wasn't hardened so much where tip breakage would be a persistant issue. I do like the handle shape very much. 
What style of grind are you going with?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 11, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Something to think about with tips......Let's say you're slicing a tomato and using the tip portion of the knife to do so. As you slice and repeat you use your fingers as a guide. Usually a knucke or nail. If the tip is too narrow there isn't enough blade to guide and you're going to have to be very carefull not to shave knuckle.


 
+11


----------



## shankster (May 11, 2011)

Perfect shape for a honesuki/boning knife.


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2011)

ecchef said:


> As long as it wasn't hardened so much where tip breakage would be a persistant issue.


 
Thats my main issue with pointy knives. Also, how flexible is it gonna be at the first 10mm-20mm or so?


----------



## SpikeC (May 11, 2011)




----------



## festally (May 11, 2011)

I think tips that are that pointed are useful with smaller (paring) knives, but Im not sure why it would benefit other types of knives. Personally, Id would be worried about it being too fragile for a honesuki / boning tasks, or as saltydog said too hard to control when doing tip cutting with a petty or gyuto.


----------



## MadMel (May 12, 2011)

SpikeC said:


>


 
Ouch...


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2011)

Just a thin slice across the knuckle...............


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 12, 2011)

I have more trouble shaving knuckles when it is the heel area of the blade, on a really tall food, like half a cantaloupe. Of course, it always happens when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## MadMel (May 13, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I have more trouble shaving knuckles when it is the heel area of the blade, on a really tall food, like half a cantaloupe. Of course, it always happens when I'm in a hurry.


 
thats what usually happens to me as well


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 16, 2011)

It looks cool as heck; that being said, I would be concerned with wrist angle when the blade is flat on the board; the downward handle angle may lead to quick fatigue.


----------

